# what is it concidered.....



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i have a full size gravely 4-wheel tractor, 8179-g. is it concidered a LT, GT, or a sub-compact. it weighs almost a ton and is very powerful. can anyone help me out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Get us a picture of it...how many HP??? Does it have a 3PH?? The answers will help us narrow it down..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well it is defntly not an LT. It is one of the class of super tough GT's as far as I am concerned. Now my Ingersoll manual cals mine a compact tractor, but these days that more refers to the bigger more "tractor like" small tractors. 

So I woudl say you have a GT, but a REAL tough one.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well it is defntly not an LT. It is one of the class of super tough GT's as far as I am concerned. Now my Ingersoll manual cals mine a compact tractor, but these days that more refers to the bigger more "tractor like" small tractors.
> 
> So I woudl say you have a GT, but a REAL tough one. *


:ditto:


----------

